# 2.0 TSI Misfire Problem P0300, P0301, P0302



## lunartbh (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a 2009 2.0 TSI Scirocco that has done 83k miles. 

For the last could of months I have noticed a very slight intermittent judder every now and then. This was barely noticeable and i wasn't sure if it was just the road surface.
A few weeks after I got a low oil warning light, which was a little strange as it was only half way to its next oil service.. I topped the oil up and light went away. The next day the 
engine light started flashing more regularly, so I got a local garage to scan the car, they told me cylinder 1 was misfiring and was likely to be the coilpack. I then change he coilpack,
which seemed to fix the problem for about a day, next day light starts flashing again and then finally ends up staying on.

Next scan results in P0300, P0301, P0302, so I took it to a VW specialist to check out whats going on. After switching the coilpacks/spark plugs/fuel injectors they came to the conclusion 
that cylinder 1 fuel injector has faulty and told me that only cylinder 1 seemed to be playing up. So no fuel injector fitted and back on the road! This fixed the issue again for around a day,
now once again I have a multiple misfires. 

The car seems to be misfire at idle every couple of seconds mainly on cylinder 1, but also every now and then on ALL the other cylinders, however the car did not seem to misfire whilst the car was being revved. 
We then took the car for a drive with VagCom plugged in, again we noticed that whilst accelerating the car did not misfire at all, and only started when slowing down for junctions.

I am not sure why the mechanic didn't notice that the misfires were occurring on all cylinders, but now I am back to square one  I have since been told that they have tried replacing all the sparkplugs too,
but cylinder 1 is still misfiring... They have told me that the compression is fine, the engine timing seems fine and the maf is ok, next step for them is to open the engine up to check for internal damage!!!

I have already paid out a lot of money and don't seem to be getting anywhere! I am thinking about taking the car to the main dealer now see if they can figure it out.

The car has full VW service history, Revo stage 1 and BSH intake (both of which have been fine for 10k miles previous to this problem)
What is annoying is the car still drives perfectly with no lack of power, just a slightly ruff idle.

Anyone got any idea of what could be the issue? Does this mechanic know what he is doing or should I get my car to VW before I get another big bill for opening up the engine?


Note: 
The car has only ever thrown the following errors;
P0300, P0301, P0302
The misfires were noticed on the live count.


----------



## hummvee2134 (Sep 15, 2011)

First of all, I really don't think it's necessary to open the engine up for a misfire. On that alone, it's probably better worth your money to bring it to VW who will have a more logical path of troubleshooting an issue like this. 

How many miles/km does your car have on it at the moment? Also, when did the problem begin? was it a sudden thing or did it gradually show up and get worse?


----------



## lunartbh (Jun 22, 2014)

hummvee2134 said:


> First of all, I really don't think it's necessary to open the engine up for a misfire. On that alone, it's probably better worth your money to bring it to VW who will have a more logical path of troubleshooting an issue like this.
> 
> How many miles/km does your car have on it at the moment? Also, when did the problem begin? was it a sudden thing or did it gradually show up and get worse?


Thanks for the reply, car started a fairy faint shake in low gears as soon as I hit 80k miles, I thought it was just the road surface until a week later I started getting a flashing warning light. So kind of got slightly worse...

I got my car back today, with the new sparks, coils and furl injector. on a cold start i can hear it misfiring, sounds like a slight gargle eg as if I am gently revving the engine, this lasts for about 15 seconds and then settles down.

My misfire count for the first 3 mile drive was :

Cylinder 1 = 190
Cylinder 2 = 8
Cylinder 3 = 0
Cylinder 4 = 6

then restarted engine and a 15 miles drive;

Cylinder 1 = 21
Cylinder 2 = 3
Cylinder 3 = 1
Cylinder 4 = 4


The car actually feels and sounds slightly worse since the work has been done, but the misfire counts are down slightly.

Car is booked in at dealers in 10 days time! Hopefully they can figure it out, any ideas?


----------



## lunartbh (Jun 22, 2014)

I have noticed oil around the top of the engine, is this normal?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Misfires at idle are typically indications of carbon buildup. The oil leak looks like the PCV is leaking


----------



## lunartbh (Jun 22, 2014)

shawng said:


> Misfires at idle are typically indications of carbon buildup. The oil leak looks like the PCV is leaking



Ok I think its misfiring all the time now  CEL was flashing and now ESP has gone on  Still only code is P0301  Would a leaking PCV cause a issue?

According to Torque app I had near 500 misfire on a 7 mile drive!!


----------



## hummvee2134 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow that's quite a bit. I was about to say carbon buildup too but it takes quite a bit of misfire to make the CEL blink. 

If you're willing to do some DIY, i would swap the coilpack and swap the injector between cyl 1 and 2 and see if it follows either of those. I find it a little odd that changing those parts would make the misfire go away for just a day to have it return again right after. 

I'm also not sure about your PCV. You definitely have a leak there but i wouldn't think that would cause a misfire on just cyl1. Maybe someone else who has more experience with PCV issues can chime in. 

But anywho, if swapping parts from cyl 1 and 2 doesn't change anything, i suppose i would start looking for something like a broken valvespring or something else odd like that. If you don't have the time to get into that, i'd say bring it to a dealer.


----------



## phsyborg (Aug 19, 2011)

is the problem solved by now ?
what was the solution?


----------



## ddgdak97 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm experiencing the same exact problems with my 09 Jetta Wolfsburg. What was the final outcome? I've replaced the coil packs and plugs and am still experiencing the same symptoms you described.


----------



## jz173 (May 6, 2009)

Having the same issue with cylinde 1. 09 GLI with 75k miles. I did a bit of carbon cleaning when i swapped the intake manifold around 30k miles ago. Bought new coils and spark plugs. Im hoping thatll take of the issue. Will checkback when its done


----------



## ddgdak97 (Feb 2, 2016)

jz173 said:


> Having the same issue with cylinde 1. 09 GLI with 75k miles. I did a bit of carbon cleaning when i swapped the intake manifold around 30k miles ago. Bought new coils and spark plugs. Im hoping thatll take of the issue. Will checkback when its done



Thanks. I'm wondering if I may have a carbon build up issue that may be causing this problem.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

lunartbh said:


> I have noticed oil around the top of the engine, is this normal?


Unfortunately it is "normal" for a VW cylinder head cover to leak oil........looks like it could also be the intake cam sensor.
I don't think the PCV unit is leaking oil.

Misfires at idle are often caused by lean fuel conditions, which can be caused by air leaks in the intake tract, which allows unmetered air into the engine. A bad PCV unit can also cause unmetered air into the engine if the diaphragm is ruptured of the pressure regulating valve portion of the PCV unit. There is a small hole on the side of the round plastic part of the PCV, the hole faces the battery. While the engine is idling, put your finger on that small hole and see if you feel any suction. If so, the diaphragm is ruptured and the PCV unit should be replaced. You can also just replace the diaphragm with a repair kit from Doorman Products....search this forum and Amazon.


----------



## Jesse cc rline (Mar 15, 2021)

CC'ed said:


> Unfortunately it is "normal" for a VW cylinder head cover to leak oil........looks like it could also be the intake cam sensor.
> I don't think the PCV unit is leaking oil.
> 
> Misfires at idle are often caused by lean fuel conditions, which can be caused by air leaks in the intake tract, which allows unmetered air into the engine. A bad PCV unit can also cause unmetered air into the engine if the diaphragm is ruptured of the pressure regulating valve portion of the PCV unit. There is a small hole on the side of the round plastic part of the PCV, the hole faces the battery. While the engine is idling, put your finger on that small hole and see if you feel any suction. If so, the diaphragm is ruptured and the PCV unit should be replaced. You can also just replace the diaphragm with a repair kit from Doorman Products....search this forum and Amazon.


 ? Will a diverter spacer cause this issue of un metered air cause a misfire.


----------



## TopDoggGLI (May 6, 2021)

Same exact problem. Same codes. 0301 thru 0304. Putting time, effort, and money I don't have at the moment into this car is starting to drive me insane. Makes me wonder if it's the reason the car went up for sale in the first place. I had it 3 months with no issues and now I got problems that I can't even find


----------



## SanMartinVRS (2 mo ago)

lunartbh said:


> I have a 2009 2.0 TSI Scirocco that has done 83k miles.
> 
> For the last could of months I have noticed a very slight intermittent judder every now and then. This was barely noticeable and i wasn't sure if it was just the road surface.
> A few weeks after I got a low oil warning light, which was a little strange as it was only half way to its next oil service.. I topped the oil up and light went away. The next day the
> ...



Hi, i'm writing from Chile, sorry if my English isn't good.
Do You resolved the problem? I have the same syntoms on my 2012 Octavia VRS. It could be some help if You tell me the solution. 
I changed coil packs, spark plugs, and now i'll remplaze some oil sensors, but for maintennance. 

I wait your answer, thanks!


----------

